# Titan Exertus



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

So there are Titan projects all over so it finally convinced me to try and make my own Chaos Warhound Titan. 

This WIP will detail all the steps I took during the Titan construction. I used the template that is readily available online but if you like what you se, just pm me your email addy and I'll forward the templates.

Another reason I chose to add it online is for feedback. I would love to hear tips and tricks people used during their own constructions. Feedback on how the various components look, what changes you think I should incorporate and so on would be very much appreciated. 

Here goes:
Foot contruction

The different components constructed directly from the template.








The toe. Four per foot, eight in total.









The toes constructed with the toe joint. I do not have a picture of the toe joint construction as they were horribly out of focus!









The foot. Two of these. They will hold everything together (of the foot) and is the base for the whole construction.









Ankle base. This base box raises the ankle joint a bit. It just looks better that way I guess.









The ankle joint. This goes on top of the ankle base that goes on top of the foot.









The ankle base, ankle joint and foot put together.









All the parts all nicely together for the foot assembly.









The foot with the toes glued on.

After this everything undergone some serious cleaning. Some soft sandpaper helped to sand down those edges and the hobby knife helped as well. One of the complete feet had to be rebalanced as it wobbled a bit. Nothing some cutting away and re-fabrication couldn't cure!

Enjoy
koosbeer


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quick update on the same day:









Lower leg.









The foot with the pistons added to the sides of the toes









The bracing pistons









The leg armour with braces.









This is the complete foot. I still have one more to go. 

The next update will probably be when I have the two legs complete next to one another with the middle and upper leg parts glued on!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking good so far


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

whats the scale on it? Can you put a mini next to it?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

hey tanrel, when the other foot is done I'll slap a mini close to it so you can see. Will try to get that up tonight

@Randaris: Thanks man, its taking a while but its coming together very nicely. Kudos to the dude who did the template (cant remember his name now).


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

ok, thanks koos. ^_^ It looks freaking amazing so far by the way.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Here it is. The two feet with a CSM to show the scale









Enjoy!

koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

thank you! Thats going to be huge!!!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking like one hell of a start. Keep it up.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Last updates then its bed for me!









The middle leg piece. This piece is actually very tricky to stick to the feet and lower leg as the contact surface is small and at a angle. This area should take the whole weight of the titan. So in the end I decided to make the pistons here not just for show but to actually carry some weight!









The middle leg part shown with the pistons put in. The two legs finished and the joints also attached. It looks a bit scew but it gives the titan some character and this can be remedied to fit to the pose of the titan!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That thing is very impressive! Do you even have a table big enough to play this monster on?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi squeek. Nope, this one is being built for its pure beauty! Im planning on making him an Iron Warriors theme. His going to be so pretty. Fortifications on his shoulders and those lovely black and yellow shevrons with the lovely silver gray blackish color. Gonna be lovely. 

I'm currently busy with the upper legs with their respective mountings. This will also introduce another weight bearing join problem but the engineers here at Titan Exertus will most assuredly sort it out!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, sounds very lovely. ^_^


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time!









The hip of the titan. This will be the central part of the lower body assembly and will carry a lot of weight as the main hull and the two legs attach to it!









Look, a square! This is part of the leg mount









This is the upper leg and will transfer the weight down to the two feet. Because of the funny angle that these pieces will be joined to the feet and the hip I'm worried that the joins will not carry the weight!









Hip assembly









The progress so far!

I'm now working on a way to get the legs to stand out a bit and not be facing straight forward the whole time. Even though this is a machine I would like to add some sort of natural stance to it. The next update will show the complete lower body assembly done. Hopefully it looks nice!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok update! 6 days later and still it wont look like much. Did some detailing and had a hectic time getting the hips mounted on the legs and I really do hope it will carry the weight! 

I'm currently out of mats and need to buy some more (quite expensive here in the good ol SA) so waiting for the cash to appear in my account! So without further mucking about, here is the bottom half of the titan.. DONE!









The waist armour. You will see that the armour plate miraculously transformed from black to white   I tried another material which was cheaper. Didn't work  









Back view 









Scale view









And another

Next up is the main hull. But first i need mats!
Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

man thats awesome where did you get the templates? i wanna make my own one too


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

I can mail them to you. Just drop me a pm with your addy and they will be mailed. (as said in the first post  )


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea i really should read posts like this rather than just looking at the pics just send me a PM on here with the link much easier (at work my personal email is blocked)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell that is ace, can not wait antil it is painted, but i think it would take a month


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

thnx for the comments Green Knight. Yeah Im also looking forward to that! Im already thinking of a Iron Warriors type scheme unless I can think of a way to "extend" the Black Legion scheme. The glory of that scheme for me personally is that you base the model black and then just do some detailing with the gold, silver and so on. Just making the titan black and detailing in gold wont look to great...

But liek i said, will see when i get there. Just focusing on getting it done!


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i so want one so i can bring it to the local GW and be all "RAWR! I STOMP ON YOUR FACE!"


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time! So I got my hands on some more mats (mucho expensive - need a new place cause those guys are out of their minds) and slapped together the hull! It looks a lot smaller than it actually is. If you look at the final pic youll see how big it actually is.

The hull is not glued on as it is one of the pivot points I will be using to pose this lovely monstrosity!









Zee hull!









Zee hull mount









Assembled









Hull and lower body!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

damn, looking good koos. Thats a beastly titan. XD


----------



## worsdas (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wow!!!!*

k:Jy suig prehistoriese walvis piel !!!!!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time!!!

So I found a new vendor for the plastic card and they are A LOT cheaper than my previous one. So I'm stocked up and ready to go!

So without further yapping.. here it is:









Raised hull









Shoulder assembly. A left and right piece  This is by far the most complex piece I had to deal with from the templates but assembles so lovely!









Assembled hull and shoulders









Look how pretty it is!!!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

whats the scale at now?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Tanrel, Ill add some guys from the bits box for an idea i have with the titan! Will post as soon as that is done  But its getting a lot bigger and fast. I think this is the highest itll get (30 cm)


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

jeese thats big! Everyone, tremble in fear! lol


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time!

First, here is just a mock up of me messing about with the bits i could get my hands on. It will hopefully show some scale as well










Now for the real update. I added the shoulder armour plates.









And here is the model so far. I have added some details on as well with plastic card. More to come very soon!









Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update. You guys are probably getting tired of the continues mundane looking updates. Let me give a reason for the detailed updates. I wanted to keep track of the exact process I followed building the titan and also share it with the people around me. My wife gets tired of me calling her to come and look at every detail so i decided to shove it down the throats of unsuspecting people of a public medium! So this is why you are getting an update every time I cut a piece of plastic card!

So here we go (excuse the bad quality photos. was working in front of the tv so the light is really bad):









All the cockpit pieces cut and ready to be individually built









Lower head assembly









Jaw/cockpit assembly. I'm looking at radically extending the "jaw" aspect of the cockpit. When I'm done ill put up some pics to hear what you guys think.









Upper head assembly









Complete cockpit. I have not glued the upper head assembly on to the lower part because I will be putting in a dude in the driver seat. Ill also be putting in a driver seat  control panel and all!

Thats it for now!
Enjoy and feel free to comment
koosbeer


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

great work!!! cant wait to see the weapons...

how much did you pay for the whole titan??(plastic card, bits...)


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Dies Irae

To give a price wont really work as I am in South Africa and things are quite scewed with regards to price so cant really say. The bits ive used so far for the mock up havent cost me anything as they are bits I had left over after assembling a Chaos Space Marine army (not spearhead). I was lucky there as well. As well as stuff left over from my Land Raider.

Yeah, looking forward to the weapons as well. Just need to get my own touch on the head done


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time! This time I really do need feedback from everyone following this WIP. I added a little extra to cockpit to make it more chaos and more intimidating. I haven't glued it on because I wanted some opinions on what you guys think? Tips as well.

Here it is









Ok, let me have it!!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## jabezz (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks nice man


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

okay,koosbeer, dont get me wrong, its looks nice, if it belonged on a ork super heavy..., its a little too bulky at the front and where you have attached it too is way too far forward.also i think it needs to be a bit wider, just wider than the acctualy cockpit, also dont have the jaws angle so much it looks like it has a massive overbite 

but i do like the idea though, just not quite there IMHO, no offence mate.

good luck and +rep for you 

-Riandro


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, it does look a little orky to be honest.


----------



## worsdas (Jul 31, 2008)

EDITED by JIGPLUMS: this is an english speaking forum and if we can't tell if it would be offensive then it has to be deleted.

Feel free to send me the english version [and a link to this page] and i will repost for you


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Riandro: No offence taken man. Thats why I posted the idea. Wanted to get some feedback. I do agree its not yet there. This is the plan for the next update. Ill cut away most of the front bulk of the jaw. So instead if it bulging in the front it will be straight. I will add armour to the cockpit that looks like it will form an upper jaw part for the jaw. That will maybe take care of the over bite. 

I do agree that it looks very orcie! They have all the best stuff  But I do want this to be part of my titan so Ill continue to fidle with it until it looks chaos! Thanks for the comments and feedback. Ill make the changes, upload the new pics and await your feedback again!

Thanks


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

have you considered to add some big horns growing from the cheek, the way chaos-terminators have it? that's basicaly the difference between a imperial terminator helmet and a chaos one, so imo it would be somewhat in the line of logic if the proces was also copied to a larger scale. 

this is still one of my favorite threats at the moment, can't wait to see the final result. i'm grateful you work fast :biggrin:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Funny enough horus, the wife.. yes, the non warhammer playing, geek calling WOMAN suggested the same thing and I liked it! So yeah, horns will be forthcoming. Im gonna try and get the changes done soon so i can upload and get the feedback 

BTW, thanx for the great comments horus


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

horusundivided said:


> have you considered to add some big horns growing from the cheek, the way chaos-terminators have it? that's basicaly the difference between a imperial terminator helmet and a chaos one, so imo it would be somewhat in the line of logic if the proces was also copied to a larger scale.
> 
> this is still one of my favorite threats at the moment, can't wait to see the final result. i'm grateful you work fast :biggrin:


well the horns on the units, are supposed to be apart of the body of the unit, rather then part of the armor. but on the other hand, it is a good idea, I would suggest useing the 4 tusk Idea (2 long tusks forward 2 from the sides curving like a claw) because imo thats the best looking design for the tusks.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree, those tusks/horns'd look cool. But where do you need to get those horns from? or are you going to sculpt them or make them out of the plasticard or something?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quick update. I will be adding the other 2 tusks to the bottom of the jaw and they will curwe up a bit. They will not be longer than the other 2 tusks. You will also see that I chopped the jaw shorter (in the process nearly removing my own finger!). I also moved the jaw back a bit so the over bite isnt so pronounced. Still love the overbite idea though  Let the comments roll!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

it looks MUCH better with those tusks man. I suggest one more thing, open the mouth, put the other 2 tusks out of the mouth and make them longer (see the terminator lord head) it would look immensily cool, and work imo, also making the mouth look less like an underbite (see balrog)


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

I get what you are saying Krythos. I was looking at another of the termi head configurations. That one has very long side tusks and shorter front tusks. making the face look wider but not longer. 

I dont understand 100% what you mean by opening the mouth and making it come out of there? Where do I attach the tusks? underside of the old cockpit? Im thinking if I add the 2 front tusks in the more shorter and stubbier configuration itll look awesome to. Im jsut scared that if i use the longer tusks (front tusks longer config) then it will be out of proportion on the body.









Left one is the one im thinking about and you are talking about the right one!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

koosbeer said:


> I get what you are saying Krythos. I was looking at another of the termi head configurations. That one has very long side tusks and shorter front tusks. making the face look wider but not longer.
> 
> I dont understand 100% what you mean by opening the mouth and making it come out of there? Where do I attach the tusks? underside of the old cockpit? Im thinking if I add the 2 front tusks in the more shorter and stubbier configuration itll look awesome to. Im jsut scared that if i use the longer tusks (front tusks longer config) then it will be out of proportion on the body.
> 
> ...


ah, yeah they arnt longer, my bad XD its the one thats got the 4 tusks at the same length that I like. I think you agree, no?

and what I mean, if you open the mouth, the tusks would still come from the top and come down in a more of a J from the mouth if you see what I mean, thats how most tusks are actually formed, and it would look more normal, opening the mouth to allow the tusks to come out would make it look like a tusked giant. putting them out from the jaw of the mouth would only work if you made the head a helmet, rather then a jaw.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, that looks perfect now! Very Chaosy. XD


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update!!!!!

Fiddled with the cockpit for a while and I glued the whole thing together. Think the cockpit looks great now. Wondering about the extra pair of tusks but hey...










Took a break from the cockpit and decided to implement a genius idea from a friend of mine. I wanted to let the hull swivel on top of the legs. So i thought i had to make my own plastic bearings which would have been quite a challenge, but then this friend of mine said.. "hey, maybe you could.."

Well, here it is! Works like a charm!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

nice, CD's make wonderful tools, dont they? lol but yeah, your titan is coming along great dude. hope to see it complete soon


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

holy crap! Thats freaking genius! Where'd he get the idea?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

He is a smart guy Tanrel. He isnt even into the hobby. I just mentioned my thoughts and he said what about that! Great idea! Messa like! Weapons next  coming soon!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

cant wait to see it finished :biggrin:

Ill be starting one of my own soon (need to get my damn pay check first xD )
but do you mind if I steal the ''cd-turningpoint'' idea? :angel: That's just too damn simple and it works great!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Dude, not called stealing. Thats why i do the wip, to share the process so the ideas can be used and spread! Next time i "steal" one of your ideas


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, I like this 'stealing' exchange. XD


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ghehe ''steal'' all you like xD maybe we'll even get a ''steal my usefull stuff'' thread xD


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Update time again, be it a small one.

Completed the first weapon. The mega bolter. 










And here is the progress so far with scale in a higher res pic.










Comments...

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG! I really need to get my hands on some plasticard!!! I want to build one myself but I need to get my goddamn paycheck!!! xD

anw OT: nice piece of titan already :biggrin: cant wait to see it finished (and painted)

Do you have some plans for decoration yet? Or are you going to leave it undecorated? (except of the jaw and tusks of course  )


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, thats a big boy.


----------



## Max Hesperax (Aug 10, 2008)

I used the same plans last year, and it will look real good. What did you use for the plastic hinge tubes on the legs? mine keep coming unglued.
Regards


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome!!! Love the head in particular, just menacing as all hell.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

i think i should so get a + rep for thinking of it!  j/k


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Krythos: Lol, sadly you have to share the idea with my wife, but a good plan is a good plan!
bloodthirster: Yeah, i have a lot of plans for the decoration. Lots of work left to do. I need to do the cockpit. Then I need to finish the weapons. Then the real work starts. Rivets, armour plates, edging... so much to do!
Wraithlord: Thanks man, I do think he looks awesome! With the details on he will be a monster!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

holy crap, you're going to make a cockpit out of plasticard? If you do, you'll be a plasticard saint to me. XD


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

That Is Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

UPDATE!!

A milestone has been reach. Basic construction is done! Detailing will commence!
This means I am done with the weapons. Made the Plasma blastgun and Mega bolter for now. Why you may ask? Well, because they look awesome!

Here is the Plasma blastgun









Now the monster with the guns attached. Yes, for the observant people, the blastgun does touch, but nothing a pair of hobby knifes and a nearly severed finger wont fix!


























As you can see the head is not attached, that is because next up is the cockpit. Greenstuff, cables and some poor CSM that has been absorbed by the machine!!! 

Comments as always welcome!
Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking absolutely awesome. Imagine that on a battlefield!


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry but that head looks very much like a teacher I once had. Other than that, that is an awsome thing.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I like handmade things more than purchased things because its more customizeable, its cheaper, and you can be proud of it. This is an amazing tutorial. Sadly, I still think I'm going to buy the Fortge World model XD


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, you are seriously a master with plasticard. I am in awe sir. ^_^


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Was the head modelled after thast Chaos Space Marine head that had the jaw?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

You're really making it a pieca of art if you ask me! Just AWESOME!!!

btw where did you get the pipes and hydraulics pieces from?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Was the head modelled after thast Chaos Space Marine head that had the jaw?


I remember that one, had a mace for a hand. the jaw looked a bit too orky for me but i think with some paint and some chaos stars it will look more chaos.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

A few of us brainstormed earlier in the WIP and came up with it., ITs based on the Chaos Terminator tusks thing. I love the jaw, it looks orcy but like Death of Angels says, nic epaint some chaos stuff and it will be chaos! 

Thanks for the great comments everyone. Kepe following. More updates soon 

Bloodthirster: I bought some tube and rod and made my own hydraulic stuff. Cut to fit, beat into place  The rod and tube is arcitecture stuff that i bought from an art shop.


----------



## dannextgen (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm, maybe a smaller Jaw would look nicer? and more chaos/sophisticated.

So far it seems to be working well, keep us updated and i wish you LOADS of luck with painting the thing, i had loads of trouble with mine...but looking at your skills so far, you should make it look amazing


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If you make a mistake with the tubes and such, use GS to make some of that webbing, like you see on Plague Marines

(Seriously, you do need webbing)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The titan looks AMAZING!!!!!!!
It's made from plasticard yeah?

I've got hold of some templates and if i can find somewhere that sells plasticard then i will definatly be making one.

Kudos to you my hero

Regards reaper


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Can you PM the templates link to me? or at least post it?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

The templates


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yoink! *DLs the template* I might have some fun and make a necron titan warhound >.> lol. that would be interesting to make, just gunna use the template as reference if I do that..


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_*Yoinks the template*_

Thanks for that...I might have a go at a Plague Titan one of these months


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

thx

now which computer of mine has WinRAR? I know its not this one...


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!

I know i know, the longets you had to wait for an update EVER! I had to build a squad of Thousand Sons first, have my birthday AND gather some more bits!

As promised, worked on the cockpit and finished it:

Raw assembly:









With GS









Total progress:









Toe details:









Comment as always welcome!
Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

good work koos, can't wait to see this beastie painted. XD


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanx for following this so closely Tanrel  Yeah, its taking a long time to build but its going to look so sweet that even a half decent paint job will make it look AWESOME! (not that good a painter  )


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

thats a nice titan. I like the driver, very chaosy.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Great progress so far,
really diggin' the driver.

keep it up!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Where's you get the tentacles from?
And also, not to be a critic, but there's supposed to be three pilots: a Princeps and two Moderati


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Where's you get the tentacles from?


I think they are from the chaos spawn bits
and his arms are from the possessed ones, correct?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

The left looks like its a Terminator arm


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Abthrillon is correct. Chaos spawn bits and possessed arms!

Fenrakk, I think the warhound only has 1. And maybe a dude in the back. The 3 pilots with the tech priest in the back is for the reaver, but i can be wrong.

Thanks for the compliments! I aim to please


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You accomplished your aim.

As for the pilots, read the books like Storm of Iron and such. Also, look at the ForgeWorld Titans, they all have three (The first one is my favorite)
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/chaostitan.htm
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/matitan.htm
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/jackal.htm
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/wolfclass.htm
( I like Forgeworld:biggrin: )

Also, how did you get the console like that? Did you melt it or something?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

My pleasure in following this. This is some amazing work. I wouldn't worry too much about the pilots. It's chaos, it doesn't really have to make sense.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with Tanrel, The IMPERIALS do it with 3 but Chaos can do it with 1 if you ask me. Simply because they're chaos :biggrin:

I really like that cockpit already! what part did you use for that console?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oh, by the way, you are my plasticard saint. Just so you know. XD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like part of the inner troop compartment of a Rhino.

Absolutely amazing job though, koo.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

It is idd the inside of the rhino compartment. Good catch Vaz  I cut it in half. As you can see with the first part I glued the tentacles first and then the console. Like I said, cut it in half, the I used a hobby knife to whittle out parts until it fitted nicely from the bottom. Then I whittled the top part till it fitted nicely from the top. I then glued the whittle out pieces into the gaps so it looks like the tentacles broke through the console. 

@Fenrak: Did not know that! Damn, ah well. Chaos can do it with 1  Anyway, planning on getting my hands on the books. 

Thanx Tanrel :shy:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, no problem. XD


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Small update!

The update will look small but I havent been slacking. It just takes that long to put on the rivets! The toes are done (detailing). Im moving on to the leg armour next..



















Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

woah. Im sure you've been told already but this is great. Wouldn't like to meet that in a dark alley.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

that just looks way too damn good to be true! I really like the rivets!!!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

go saint go!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Very small update. Just putting it cause i couldnt wait to show you guys. Bigger update coming soon (when it is added to the shin armour and some of the detailing is done). This took me about 2 hours to do (2 of them). I used an image i found on google image search!










More coming soon.. just a little spoiler 
Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Double post 

Last update for today. Rivets will take some time to do so here is the shin armour so far!

Process









Complete









Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy moly! Instant guacemoly! (srry some stupid rhime I heard someone say once :biggrin: ) That chaos star looks nice!!! It's really getting a nice chaosy feel now if you ask me!

Great work!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

that is an insanely good titan!! just two Qs:
1 - wher did you find the patience to do all those rivits?? id go insane after the first foot!

2 - wher the f*** do you get plasticard from!!! iv been looking for it in art and DIY shops for ages now, and havnt seen it anywhere. Plus, what actually is it? 

keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm loving this thread can't wait to see the thing finished

Can u take a pic of the Titan next to someone so we can get a feel or how big it is?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Look up your local acrylic shop. If they dont carry the stuff then they should be able to order. You can also get it from signs. A sign shop may know of a local distributor.

Oh ya, and that chaos star is primo. coming along well buddy.


----------



## jopax (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice titan, i hope if i ever find some plasticard to buy around these parts to build one myself 
A suggestion, add a giant chainsaw to one of the weapon arms, it's Iron Warriors as you said, so it would make sense


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I love you... +Rep


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

XD, those are amazing Chaos stars koos, keep it up, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

jopax said:


> Very nice titan, i hope if i ever find some plasticard to buy around these parts to build one myself
> A suggestion, add a giant chainsaw to one of the weapon arms, it's Iron Warriors as you said, so it would make sense


He's already made the arms...


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, i did make the arms but the adding of the chainsaw thing is a good idea. If i can work out how to do that on a specific weapon then its in like sin! Thanx again to everyone commenting on the titan! Its a real pleasure working on the project because everytime I update there are some brilliant comments!

Keep em coming!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I have read through this whole thread and I have to say just one thing: Koosbeer, you are the MAN! 

You must have the patience of a monk to do all of those rivets and banding with such care and attention to detail. 

All of the pieces look like they fit together exceptionally well, your work is very precise.

The one question that I want to ask is, how heavy would you say the model is?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Could you post a pic of the Titan with you standing next to you


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanx lee harvey. The titan itself is very very light. Its not even more than half a kilogram.

Fen: Ill do it soon  The titan will only come up to the middle of my shins anyway. Its not very high. About 30cm.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oooooo!!! oooooooo!!!! Make an underhanging chainsaw! Like it's underneath one of the guns and stuicks out so it can swing it down or something!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

on the bottom of the Bolter gun!


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

frikin awsome...what are the costs of it so far?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

if i remember rightly didn't the epic titans have tails with weapons like chainsaws attatched


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, i think it may have been the reaver titan though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I only remember ever seeing Banelords and other Chaos Titans with it. I have no idea whether it's Chaos Specific, or Warlord specific. Either way, neither of the Reaver or Warhound have it.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG! Make the awesome ideas stop!!!! A tail with a chainsaw! I freakin love it! There is no rule for it as far as I can see, but I do know that they (titans) do close combat. So that will just count as one of his "tools" for CC  Im loving the ideas!

Im also looking at building two turbo lasers for him as it is the best to use for all round! Will look at adding a chainsaw to one and see how it looks. Will also see at finding room for the tailsaw (tm). It will be the one or the other!

Update time! Have been a bit busy with other stuff but spent some time adding rivets for the leg armour and adding some bits. Also took a nice scale comparison picture so you can see how big he is! (sorry fen, couldnt get one with me in it. Kinda weird pose to get the pic  Hope the scale pic helps!)

Legs









Feet with detail









Scale pic









As always, Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

you primer amazingly well too! XD


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, very nice work. Well done. Want to see it with paint on


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Going good thx for the comparison pic

On the knee joint (Not the backwards one) it looks like the bit was too small and like you stretched it
Might be just me tho


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello hello...
Dont worry, I did not forget about you guys. I was busy with other projects for a while so nothing got done on the titan. Here is some recent work again on the monster! The detail work requires some thought before I can do much so it goes slow.

The tail idea has been shelved for now as I want to see if the titan "needs" it when its done.

So this update is basically more rivets  and some chain (those who have seen some of my other work. I love the fact that I have chain that is the correct scale size so its being put on everything!)


























Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, thats a lot of rivets. Impressive work as always koos.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome work still!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

It's just getting better and better! I think if you paint this bastard up you'll have a very nice titan to be proud of :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet freekin jesus! This is great work, I really look forward to seeing the paint on this project.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome comments as always guys! I really am loving this project and its a joy to share the progress with you guys! I am currently building 2 turbo lasers for the beast as they are the best ones to play with. So Im doing a little bit of detailing on them as well (they are very simplistic). Updates soon i promise


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

UPDATE!

Turbo laser with detail.









Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Jeese thats an amazing looking piece. Can't wait to see everything put together and painted.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Was busy a bit with basing some of my other models but here is a quick update. 

Turbo lasers mounted (the overall effect)


















And I made the cockpit a little hinge to work with. Also a small video if you wanna see it in action 










Video link
Cockpit in action!

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

thats so cool! How'd you get that to work? What'd you glue where?


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a paperclip superglued to the inside of the cockpit roof. then 2 small piece of plastic card with holes drilled in glued with normal glue to the sides. And then finally just some bits on the edges to make it look a bit better!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

thats sweet broreally like the detailiing. Its not often i see these pattern titans looking anything but imperial.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

That looks beautiful - I think you may have inspired me to have a go at making my own titan now 

One question - I assume you've used plasticard for this? Is there any chance you could give me an idea of the thickness of plasticard you've used and the dimensions for the tubing for the hydraulics?

If you could, you'd be a legend


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey critta! Thnx for the nice comments. I mostly used 0.5mm but 0.4mm can work as well! The hydrolics was 5mm pipe or something close. The rod was something to fit inside. Just check to see if it fits. 

I did use plastic card. The type they use for arcitecture models. Expensive but works awesome. Check the forum for alternatives! Gl with yours. Its sad its close to an end. I would just maybe try and do a warlord!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

neilbatte said:


> if i remember rightly didn't the epic titans have tails with weapons like chainsaws attatched



Just Chaos Warlord Titans, there was also Gun tail option with a battle cannon. I did once see a warhound with a ball mace tail but im not sure if that was a rules option.




Very nice work, im not to keen on the Jackel class titian but you may well have changed my mind with this Chaos version.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The tusks and Gob make it look kind of... Orky. No offense but it does look somewhat... Orkified. Still great job +rep for effort.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think lose the tusk and jaw but oh well, it is your model


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

wow, how much did you spend on this project??? i'm starting a project on an ork battlefortress (i dont play orks, but it just looks sooooo cool) and maybe two stompas. i finished the rokkit launcha but its no marvel.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Wow, an awsome Titan..., i wish i had 4 like this one(for big Apocalipse games :grin: ). 
Where did you find the small chain??? i would like to have some like these one for my own vehicules, the plastic ones dont look "real".

hmmm...it's really an awsome job= +1 REP!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just freaking amazing!!!


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

a awsome job, im thinking of making a imperial titan, to use with my space marines! a awsome job.... i want one!!!!1:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

AMAZING!!

+rep


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

update koos! Update!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

Im sorry i havent upodated recently. My attention has been divided between a lot of things and sadly the Titan was not priority. I will update as soon as there is some decent stuff to show. 

I have messed about with the jaw a bit more to de-orcafy it and it seems to have worked. As I have stated before, I really dont care if it looks orcy, Ill do anything in my power to make it look chaos except take it of, cause it looks cool, and i can see Iron Warriors using it to "plow" through some infantry or stuff!

Anyway, ill update when i have some good stuff. Thnx for all the great comments


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW
A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

...+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
...++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Thats alot


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

EDIT: Please do not ask for rules which are found in printed publications that are not available as free downloads from Games Workshop online. The rules for the Warhound Titan can be found in Warhammer 40,000: Apocalypse, as well as Imperial Armour Update. Distributing and/or asking for copywritten material can get Heresy in a lot of trouble with the GW Legal folks. -TSoH


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

that's amazing man...i haven't found the template online yet...
you have a link? i know you said you'd mail the plans...but also said it was readily available.

are orge world's warhounds that giant also? seems too big to use


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

*jaw drops*




to be cont'd...


Chaosftw


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol I missed this thread when it died a year or two ago :laugh:

Stil looks as awesome as I remembered


One more thing: is it orc or ork?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I go with ork because it looks more orky. XD


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Simply amazing stuff there


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

that is really cool..... im speachless...... that is amazing. im making one at the moiment, and im putting a vulcan mega bolter and a inferno canon on it, for dealing with my mates tyranid army. one question, how long did i take you to make it? not all the decals of sybals, just the weapons and body etc.?:victory:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Ezek, it took me close to 4 weeks I think but its easy to do the math. Check the date when i first posted to the last date i posted pictures before i started the detailing.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it took me a couple of hours on a sunday afternoon.

its not the best but it does look better than just a base........

i was going to make another one after that but ran out of materials....

P>S Thanks Koos for the templates, very, very handy.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's been a year or two Koosbeer, and we don't know what the finished product looks like. Mind posting an overdue update?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Agreed, you have me in DEEP suspense here, dont leave us hangin =P


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ok you guys really call 21-07-2008, 08:33 AM a year or two? (copy and pasted the date of his very first post)

looks more like 3 months at best. seesh.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> ok you guys really call 21-07-2008, 08:33 AM a year or two? (copy and pasted the date of his very first post)
> 
> looks more like 3 months at best. seesh.


I wasnt agreeing with the whole year wait thing, just the whole seeing where things went after construction or any mods and paint -_-


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

wasnt meaning you ice drake, I meant fenrakk mainly. who seems to think 3 months is a year


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hooray for trolls! Such a pointless issue.

Anyway, Koos, looking forward to the next update. XD


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bah, who cares? If you wait 10 months for a model it may feel like a decade aafter the first week ,':s

Anyways, I'm drooling over this thread. Wheres Koosbeer? He's 1/4 of a year late

AND CAPITALIZE THE 'F' IN MY USERNAME!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, proper grammer=good


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

if you cant properly make a time assessment, you dont deserve proper grammar!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> wasnt meaning you ice drake, I meant fenrakk mainly. who seems to think 3 months is a year


I don't think he Literally means 1 WHOLE YEAR. I think he is just empasising the long wait and due to the Suspence its making the time feel that much longer. :biggrin:

Chaosftw


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

no food for trolls, por favor? S'il vous plait?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The situation has been dealt with for now, let's get back on track with the thread.


I too am waiting to see an update on this incredible project Koosbeer. Let's go, let's go, let's go!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, please? I am tired of being ridiculed for a simple suspense time malfunction break in the time-space continuoum. I'll PM Koosbeer with a link.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn, never knew this thread will result in an uprising  Anyway, due to popular demand I have decided to put a couple of my things on hold and finish the monster today. Im posting some "pre finish" pics now and some stuff that I've done so far (after the last update that is).

This is all going on the titan (or as much of it to not make it look overloaded and enough that it looks the MAX amount of Chaos!)










Modifications I did on the hull to make it look more "manufactured"










Jaw changes to try to get it more Chaosy. I've added an extra row of "teeth" so it looks more like a saw blade than actual teeth. I also placed on side covers to make it appear more mechanized. You will also see that I placed a grill on the front of the jaw. The cockpit looks a lot more like a chaos space marine head (one of the variants).


























Ok, so be patient and hopefully by the end of today I'll have the finished detailed hull up in pictures. THat means 100000000 rivets later! 

Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

jeah! go koos! eagerly awaiting the results.

and glad you listen to popular demand. long live the democratic process on these boards: we vote for results, you go to work  lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

HE IS BACK!!!! Hurry up Koos. No time for eating, sleeping and all that other stuff that people say are 'hygenic' and should be done 'daily' Get this thing done!


Chaosftw


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

amazing work koos.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

love it and wow :shok:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

What are those circles on top of the plasticard sticking out? (just under the view point)

And I must say, how many pieces did you save and how many sprues did you order to get all those bitz???


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

you may be talking about the hinges on the cock pit window. Check earlier in the post and you'll see the cock pit opens up. XD


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

But I mean what pieces are they? Which box did they come from?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Amazing work koos. cant wait to see it finished/painted


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oh, bits from space marine bikers or probably chaos in this case. XD
The part where it attaches to the wheel.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Most of the bits was left over from when I built my rhinos or the rest of my army. I have not bit ordered anything for the titan so far. Most of the stuff was from my own bits boks 

I could not finish the monster yesterday. More work than I thought and as I go along I see stuff that I can add on or change so its gonna be a while still  The pictures below shows what I have done so far. I'm definitely going to add the vents at the back of the titan as it will give a more balanced look to the machine, but I'm babbling again.. here is the stuff so far...


































Hopefully some more soon!
Enjoy!
koosbeer


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looking good koos, definitly love the use of the spare rhino plates ya get with the kits.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

that is absolutly awsome. im making a titan, just as you are, but i cant find any plasticard, so im making it out of this strange cardboard stuff. i was wondering, do you know anything that i could use to stick it together, because tape looks to messy.

titan is awsome!!!!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Quick update. Added the guys in the turrets holes. And added a little machine extra on top of the engine area


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

That.... is....... soooooooooo COOL!!!!!!! in starting to think that the Chaos one looks better then the Imperial one. Might be a reason for me to start a Red Corsars army... hmmmm...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

shoulda had that guy doing a "drive me closer" lol


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm guessing the bit on the engine comes from a Defiler, since I don't have that.

Anyway, coming along nicely. Mind posting a pic with the legs attached/ (temporarily, of course)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

koosbeer said:


>



Dont u think a CSM with a Power weapon on top of a titan is rather useless... He cant hit much from up there... lol

Great job otherwise its coming along nicely

Chaosftw


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Its when someone gets up there he will be getting into a world of pain!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Who would want to climb a Titan? Never mind the huge feet that can crush tanks, the moving legs that simply being on could snap your spine, the thousands of spikes across its hull, the heat from the engines, and the bolters on both sides of the Titan, but you'd never even get close enough because of the massive guns on either side


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh instead of CSM sticking out the top with axes and bolters you should do lascannons from the Imp guard sprue, or atleast heavy bolters or autocannons. If you cant find anything else atleast do Havocs.

though other than that I love it.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Alright stop mentioning the dude on top, I think he understands what we're saying and we don't need more people repeating a point that has been said numerous times.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Alright stop mentioning the dude on top, I think he understands what we're saying and we don't need more people repeating a point that has been said numerous times.


by people including yourself, which seems a bit hypocritical.

I love the titan so far, you actually kept me from ordering one from FW with the hope of making something better for less! Tis awesome


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't say 'don't mention the dude', I said 'don't mention the dude anymore'. That's not hypocritical.

Now back to topic.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Nice work as always koos!

Sorry, just thought of something pertaining to the dude (you won't hear more about it from me from here on out!). 

Also, if a guy is badass enough to avoid getting stomped by the feet, climb up the entire side of this mammoth beast, and finaly get to the top without being shot, do you think a couple of chaos space marines stand a chance? A feat like that is Chuck Norrisly! Aside from the fact that Chuck Norris would simply stare at the warhound until it started panting and came to heel, climbing a Titan would be badass!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

The kid from Home Alone is more badass than Chuck! (well, the Home Alone kid is more badass than the gods themselves, but that's something else...)

Anyway, when can we expect this thing to be painted, Koos? You have me on the egde of my seat!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Koos, it's been 10 days... are you letting this thread die again?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Who would want to climb a Titan?


Fluff wise I think Orks, or Nids would... with enough Boyz or Genestealers/Gants you could swarm it, climb up the legs and try to kill the ploit, having a few CSMs on top would be a good defense against such a tatic.

and Koosbeer this is the best scratch build titan i've seen... can't wait to see it finshed


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got myself back onto heresy and checked out my old thread. This guy has been through the ringer ("the ringer" is three years old now and hard to keep away from all my stuff). He is staying at a friends who is hopefully painting him 

PS. Mega thread necro but just wanted to post a 6 year late update


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to see an update of some sort on this.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awesome to see an update, really looking forward to seeing this guy take his first painted 'steps' when he gets back!


----------

